# UVI Augmented Orchestra



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

I swear I thought it was an Arturia product


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

Deep Chromatic Multi-Sampling of a World-Class Orchestra

The story of UVI Augmented Orchestra begins in the recording hall accompanied by over 100 musicians, with a deep chromatic multi-sampling of a complete symphony orchestra. We recorded with both conventional and unconventional approaches, adding a number of orchestrated chords and FX to the library.

Strings, Brass, and Woodwinds are arranged creatively with low and high sections to provide a full playable range across the keyboard, as well, all instruments were recorded with both close mono and wide decca tree stereo allowing morphing between close and far positions.

Over 70 hours of recordings made across dozens of sessions went into creating the acoustic instruments for Augmented Orchestra, ending with 11 sections arranged as follows:

Link to the rest. 









Augmented Orchestra - Beyond the Ordinary


Hybrid orchestral instrument combines acoustic and electronic sources for massive creative possibilities




www.uvi.net






Before I am accused of being a shill again, I deliberately posted this in Sample Talk (well “the Falcon variety” of that). Likely this is completely stupid of me and 75% of VI-Control will be severely hurt by it. My apologies.

Intention: let this be the thread to talk about pros, cons, experiences, etcetera. If I am again accused of being some company’s one man marketing department, I don’t mind. Put it in Commercial Announcements or erase it or do whatever is deemed necessary.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

Augmented Orchestra - Trailer by Greg Agar


Augmented Orchestra - Beyond the Ordinary www.uvi.net/augmented-orchestra A bold hybrid orchestral instrument, Augmented Orchestra melds a world-class orchestra with processed and synthetic sounds, d




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Zanshin (May 31, 2022)

Looks and sounds cool. I wish they had separated the horns and trumpets but I am a brass enthusiast


----------



## sostenuto (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Deep Chromatic Multi-Sampling of a World-Class Orchestra
> 
> The story of UVI Augmented Orchestra begins in the recording hall accompanied by over 100 musicians, with a deep chromatic multi-sampling of a complete symphony orchestra. We recorded with both conventional and unconventional approaches, adding a number of orchestrated chords and FX to the library.
> 
> ...


Seldom get much from COMMERCIAL Announcements _ other than awareness of new Product Intros.
This surely needs to be openly discussed _ pro and con _ especially today, as SFA Spring Deals expire.
BBCSO Core @ $216. and now this UVI Intro @ $199. imho.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 31, 2022)

*Deep Chromatic Multi-Sampling of a World-Class Orchestra*
The story of UVI Augmented Orchestra begins in the recording hall accompanied by over 100 musicians, with a *deep chromatic multi-sampling* of a complete symphony orchestra. We recorded with both conventional and unconventional approaches, adding a number of orchestrated chords and FX to the library.

*WHAT YOU GET*

Size:*17.53 GB *(FLAC lossless encoding)Content:520 Presets, 450 Layers, 62,010 SamplesSample Resolution:44.1 kHz. Recording at 88.2 kHz


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

Hardly comparable libraries I think. This seems to be aimed at the market segment that is typically served by Heavyocity?

I don’t see any legato patches, reading the manual, nor any solo instruments. But these samples could be great to have (for some) inside of Falcon. I also notice Venus Theory getting an explicit production credit in the manual, so the sound design / hybrid angle may be this library’s most interesting (and only) / “targeted” feature.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> 520 Presets, 450 Layers, 62,010 Samples


Deep in terms of the number of presets 

I think they literally restricted their sampling to the ensembles mentioned.


----------



## sostenuto (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Hardly comparable libraries I think. This seems to be aimed at the market segment that is typically served by Heavyocity?
> 
> I don’t see any legato patches, reading the manual nor any solo instruments. But these samples could be great to have (for some) inside of Falcon. I also notice Venus Theory getting an explicit production credit in the manual, so the sound design / hybrid angle may be this library’s most interesting feature.


Understand, yet in broad 'Orchestral' category _ $200. expenditures sometimes compete for budget precedence _ at least in personal case. 
UVI $199./ Intro surely of interest when considered in HO context.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Understand, yet in broad 'Orchestral' category _ $200. expenditures sometimes compete for budget precedence _ at least in personal case.
> UVI $199./ Intro surely of interest when considered in HO context.


Makes sense. It has me slightly intrigued because of the “samples inside of Falcon = ROMpler sounddesign patching opportunities” argument.

Then again: the same EUR (50 less actually) buy me 8Dio’s Deep Quintet Strings (out June 2) and I am also eagerly awaiting Dawesome’s NOVUM (announced for June) and PS Pacific Strings. 

Ergo: this thing is (and likely will remain) low priority for me. Yet, I am dying to hear people’s opinions, especially Falcon-heads’


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

I haven't heard the demo yet. I don't have any need of more ensembles. I already have some pretty good 'hybrid' mucked-about-with orchestral libraries.

Yet I want this.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Deep in terms of the number of presets
> 
> I think they literally restricted their sampling to the ensembles mentioned.


Don't mind me. I'm just having fun calling out the snake oil when I see it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

I don't think any synth or sampler is quite as good as delivering a punch in the face as Falcon. If this does go the Heavyocity route, it could become very popular.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Don't mind me. I'm just having fun calling out the snake oil when I see it.


That's not what snake oil is. That's flimflammery. The product itself won't be snake oil.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

I think anyone like me, with 5 2Tb Samsung T5s and a couple of T7s filled to the brim is seriously not in any sort of “need” ever again and is literally incapable of A) keeping track of what is even on them B) let alone having the time left to play every patch once for more than 2 seconds.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's not what snake oil is. That's flimflammery. The product itself won't be snake oil.


Don't sell me poppycock and tell me it's hogwash. I will not stand for such tommyrot!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Don't sell me poppycock and tell me it's hogwash. I will not stand for such tommyrot!


Good day, sir! I said, Good day!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

I have to say, all demos sound very much unorchestral and distinctly orchestral-samples-as-a-basis-for-synths-patches-like. The string sustains sound like they have sucking-effect-itis, and the shorts sound machine-gunny. You know… like the Subculture Orchestral expansion. God, I love this sound. Lol.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have to say, all demos sound very much unorchestral and distinctly orchestral-samples-as-a-basis-for-synths-patches. The string sustains sound like they have sucking-effect-itis, and the shorts sound machine-gunny. You know… like the Subculture Orchestral expansion. God, I love this sound. Lol.


I love that expansion too. Definitely a face puncher.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I love that expansion too. Definitely a face puncher.


This is basically that expansion cranked up to 11. I fear. I hope.

I guess I now want @Whywhy in here to tell us more. And I need Cameron to do the inevitable video. Until then I think I may have marketing-shilled enough for one day. I’m off to collect my payola dosh now people. Catch y’all later.


----------



## jkeller51 (May 31, 2022)

Seems focused on the Hans Zimmer type electro-orchestra hybrid sound. Half the demos are showing natural patches, but if you already have decent orchestral libraries with dynamics, articulations and such, this isn't going to beat them. Not sure why they are pushing that aspect.

If you find yourself going after the cinematic orchestral-electronic type of sound I see the real benefit here being the workflow improvement and/or preset surfing -- compared to manually layering several different plugins and jumping between them for tweaks. Everything in one place, sounds & features custom-designed for layering, quick & easy to experiment with different instruments.

I find it fascinating that UVI has this absolute beast of a synth on their hands and they still exclusively use synth samples in these types of libraries.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

Good assessment. I think it’s just hip to market “half speed tape recorded ultra rare FM synthesizer samples” rather than just upgrading Falcon’s own FM oscillator to full on Tracktion f’.em levels  and just use that

That said. I do kind of feel tempted to make “in engine” patches for this one. The UI looks nice and useful. In terms of capabilities and (marketing) concept this is not that far off from BT Polaris to be honest, except I much prefer Falcon as an engine.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Good assessment. I think it’s just hip to market “half speed tape recorded ultra rare FM synthesizer samples” rather than just upgrading Falcon’s own FM oscillator to full on Tracktion f’.em levels  and just use that
> 
> That said. I do kind of feel tempted to make “in engine” patches for this one. The UI looks nice and useful. In terms of capabilities and (marketing) concept this is not that far off from BT Polaris to be honest, except I much prefer Falcon as an engine.


Yes, we have Arturia's Augmented Dementors, Spitfire's Polaris ('this time we've done something completely different - we've taken orchestral patches and processed and warped them to sound like synths') and Insanity Samples Expanse while Heavyocity and Audio Imperia have been doing this for over a decade.

It's like there's a sudden bandwagon which is a remodel of an old banger.

But, if it sounds good and the price is right...


----------



## Alchemedia (May 31, 2022)

Everything's "Augmented" lately. What's up with that?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

I fear I may have had a finger inadvertently hovering around a Buy button already. I am the Muziksculp of the “let’s make strings sound like synths” universe. We all knows how this’ll end.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Everything's "Augmented" lately. What's up with that?


It sounds kinda hip and happening. AR you know? Multiverse. Web 3.0-ey AF.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I fear I may have had a finger inadvertently hovering around a Buy button already. I am the Muziksculp of the “let’s make strings sound like synths” universe. We all knows how this’ll end.


It's all fun and games until you wake up in a ditch in another country; naked and covered in baby oil with no memory of how you got there outside of the lingering notes of a synth/hybrid staccato cluster stab on repeat.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

I know right? Every other weekend I tell myself this has got to stop…


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> It's all fun and games until you wake up in a ditch in another country; naked and covered in baby oil with no memory of how you got there outside of the lingering notes of a synth/hybrid staccato cluster stab on repeat.


That really sounds like the fun and games are still under way!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I fear I may have had a finger inadvertently hovering around a Buy button already. I am the Muziksculp of the “let’s make strings sound like synths” universe. We all knows how this’ll end.


If you need an intervention, you came to the wrong place!


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 31, 2022)

All I'm going to say is looking forward to to hearing the good doctor's thoughts after he's had the chance to download and play with it for a bit.

I have to say, the thought of working with this in Falcon intrigues me.


----------



## Alchemedia (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I am the Muziksculp of the “let’s make strings sound like synths” universe. We all knows how this’ll end.


"You can't have enough Quasi-Strings!"®


----------



## YaniDee (May 31, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Everything's "Augmented" lately.


And Lo-Fi..


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> "You can't have enough Quasi-Strings!"®


You heard it here first, folks! Gotta get 'em all!


----------



## method1 (May 31, 2022)

Aren't UVI & Arturia both French companies? Something augmented must be going on over there.


----------



## YaniDee (May 31, 2022)

method1 said:


> Something augmented must be going on over there


Coming soon.... diminished strings!


----------



## liquidlino (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Deep in terms of the number of presets
> 
> I think they literally restricted their sampling to the ensembles mentioned.


It's half that number of presets really. Seems to be a mono and stereo version of each preset.


----------



## method1 (May 31, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Coming soon.... diminished strings!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> It's half that number of presets really. Seems to be a mono and stereo version of each preset.


By the way, I shall get back to you about your posting. Sorry, I haven't been in the right headspace today; but I'll try to give you a detailed take. Not that that will be worth much; but you can at least take it as a show of support and respect.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

Oh, no! This is like a flashback to the late '90's when I first started using email regularly and the junk filters couldn't keep out the adds trying to sell me products to get a bigger... Nevermind what! I had no use for them!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I haven't been overly impressed with subculture orchestral or cinematic shades that I have already for falcon.


After this, I'm not surprised about the rest. Sorry it's not for you.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> like midi workstation keyboard patches from the 90s


I suppose I get what you mean, although I can assure you the actual samples sounded way worse in the 90s 

But the esthetic is definitely there. Which is exactly what I meant earlier too. This is definitely a synthetic orchestra.


----------



## Alchemedia (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This is definitely a synthetic orchestra.



More Beyond Burger, less Soylent Green.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> More Beyond Burger, less Soylent Green.


Dude, you are crazy! Soylent Green tastes... like what it is.


----------



## Macrawn (May 31, 2022)

Seems interesting to me. A lot like Symphonic AI but not sure if it is as good or not, hard to tell. 

I kinda wish spitfire and UVI would do something together because they are both shooting for something similar. Polaris with the great samples, but anemic engine. UVI with the killer engine, but not the orchestra sample experience.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 31, 2022)

Macrawn said:


> Seems interesting to me. A lot like Symphonic AI but not sure if it is as good or not, hard to tell.
> 
> I kinda wish spitfire and UVI would do something together because they are both shooting for something similar. Polaris with the great samples, but anemic engine. UVI with the killer engine, but not the orchestra sample experience.


Good comparison. Sample Logic has quite a bit in this space too.

I agree that Spitfire's samples and UVI's engine would be amazing. Probably, it would be too wet for me; but maybe not. It would certainly be good.


----------



## Alchemedia (May 31, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I want to balance my review with something positive. I bought UVI soul drums recently. Superb release. Deep sampled acoustic instruments, coupled with excellent digital samples and a fantastic engine that merges the two together very successfully.



[Insert Amen Break here].


----------



## Alchemedia (May 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Dude, you are crazy! Soylent Green tastes... like what it is.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## jcrosby (May 31, 2022)

Did anyone manage to figure out when the intro price ends? UVI's libraries have been a mixed bag for me and would want to see some kind of extended walkthrough before considering this...


----------



## danielh02 (May 31, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Did anyone manage to figure out when the intro price ends? UVI's libraries have been a mixed bag for me and would want to see some kind of extended walkthrough before considering this...


Through June 12 according to the web site.


----------



## jcrosby (May 31, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> Through June 12 according to the web site.


Thanks!


----------



## Double Helix (May 31, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Everything's "Augmented" lately. . .





YaniDee said:


> And Lo-Fi..


Wake me when it's Curated. . . and Bespoke


----------



## Alchemedia (May 31, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Wake me when it's Curated. . . and Bespoke



I'll most likely be on the edge of too excited to remember.


----------



## kgdrum (May 31, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> It's all fun and games until you wake up in a ditch in another country; naked and covered in baby oil with no memory of how you got there outside of the lingering notes of a synth/hybrid staccato cluster stab on repeat.




Relax after this happens the first few times it becomes routine. 
Although it took a while to get comfortable with everything. After a while I started to actually appreciate the occasional diaper and the lavender scented cream but that’s an entirely different story………….
Oddly for me it had nothing to do with repeating synth/hybrid staccato cluster stabs it was something else entirely………
I think it’s best if I refrain from discussing this any further ………….
I don’t want to give Bee any ideas…………


----------



## Whywhy (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This is basically that expansion cranked up to 11. I fear. I hope.
> 
> I guess I now want @Whywhy in here to tell us more. And I need Cameron to do the inevitable video. Until then I think I may have marketing-shilled enough for one day. I’m off to collect my payola dosh now people. Catch y’all later.


I'm not great at reviewing samples content and was using a beta version. What can I say, I enjoyed doing a short audio demo, for me, augmented Orchestra goes in the same direction than the Quadra series.


----------



## tressie5 (May 31, 2022)

Venus Theory's demo was intriguing and had me excited up until...the arpeggiator. What a letdown; such a promising, deep instrument encumbered with a flaccid, anemic arpeggiator lacking in basics like octaves and random direction.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Relax after this happens the first few times it becomes routine.
> Although it took a while to get comfortable with everything. After a while I started to actually appreciate the diaper and the lavender scented cream but that’s an entirely different story………….
> Oddly for me it had nothing to do with repeating synth/hybrid staccato cluster stabs it was something else entirely………
> I think it’s best if I refrain from discussing this any further ………….
> I don’t want to give Bee any ideas…………


I don't get ideas. I just get arrested.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2022)

“Call the cops!”
“He’s gonna step on you again!”


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> “Call the cops!”
> “He’s gonna step on you again!”


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2022)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting that original version. I must remember to put on 24 Hour Party People some time this weekend. Fantastic film. Manchester for the win, our kid.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 1, 2022)

This is really an interesting idea and the demos and walk-through are fairly compelling. From the demos it's not really clear how good the orchestral part is, but the "rest of the features" look very good. I've always wanted a real orchestra, i.e. all the sections with a articulations, in Falcon so this is at least a start.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 1, 2022)

AllanH said:


> This is really an interesting idea and the demos and walk-through are fairly compelling. From the demos it's not really clear how good the orchestral part is, but the "rest of the features" look very good. I've always wanted a real orchestra, i.e. all the sections with a articulations, in Falcon so this is at least a start.


Is the Orchestral Suite just solo instruments, then? Or is that most of the instruments don't have articulations? In any case, this new product does look promising for the prospect of getting something even more orchestral in the future.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Is the Orchestral Suite just solo instruments, then? Or is that most of the instruments don't have articulations? In any case, this new product does look promising for the prospect of getting something even more orchestral in the future.


I could have been clearer on that point: I do not like the sound of the Orchestral Suite and I find the features very limited.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 1, 2022)

AllanH said:


> I could have been clearer on that point: I do not like the sound of the Orchestral Suite and I find the features very limited.


I had heard bad things about it; better things about the IRCAM solo instruments, though; but that's more for extended articulations. Well, if UVI want to go after composers for their subscription, they have good reason to improve their orchestral provisions.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 1, 2022)

I downloaded Augmented Orch last night since I subscribed to UVI's service and I like it. Making one's own patches is super easy in Falcon.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2022)

I have to admit... somehow it also ended up in my own Falcon environment... and I really like it as well. Just to have these kinds of samples in this synth is a sheer luxury.






Loving the raw building blocks so far.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 1, 2022)

That's an interesting comparison, as each is very different to the other, yet also very well suited to what they were playing. I don't know which I liked best.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 1, 2022)

To be honest, I could see using these types of hybrid libraries for finished work mostly because pure sample libraries still have a way to go for authenticity (aside from mock-ups). I love that you can add FM or synth tones to acoustic samples to create something different but familiar.

Also, I'm a HUGE fan of Falcon (I prefer it to Kontakt when altering or creating my own patches)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 1, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> To be honest, I could see using these types of hybrid libraries for finished work mostly because pure sample libraries still have a way to go for authenticity (aside from mock-ups). I love that you can add FM or synth tones to acoustic samples to create something different but familiar.
> 
> Also, I'm a HUGE fan of Falcon (I prefer it to Kontakt when altering or creating my own patches)


I feel the same sometimes. That for public, professional work, sample libraries need to be hidden or disguised when you are trying to pass them off as real; but if you make a virtue out of their being samples, it no longer seems like a fudge to make your work with them.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I feel the same sometimes. That for public, professional work, sample libraries need to be hidden or disguised when you are trying to pass them off as real; but if you make a virtue out of their being samples, it no longer seems like a fudge to make your work with them.


exactly because we aren't holding them up to the same benchmark or standard as stand-alone acoustic sounds. We have come a long way in terms of orchestral libraries, for sure, but there is still a world of difference between a sampled rendering and a live group. And frankly, I'm glad there still is... even if it's hard on the budget to get real players.


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 1, 2022)

This sounds nice. But I have Output and Arturia. Not going to take a drink ... not going to take a drink. But Falcon can play with it ... grrr...


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 1, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> This sounds nice. But I have Output and Arturia. Not going to take a drink ... not going to take a drink. But Falcon can play with it ... grrr...


If you have Heavyocity stuff then I might say you could pass but it’s a pretty cool library. I’m loving it in Falcon. I know, I’m not helping.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 1, 2022)

Did someone say "augmented?"


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 1, 2022)

This looks good especially using it inside Falcon but I already got a lot of Heavyocity stuff and can sample acoustic libraries into my synths though.



doctoremmet said:


> I fear I may have had a finger inadvertently hovering around a Buy button already. I am the Muziksculp of the “let’s make strings sound like synths” universe. We all knows how this’ll end.


According to this forum, half the strings on the market sound synthy!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 1, 2022)

So many supportive comments by Falcon users .... not getting much else, yet.
Challenged already by Omni v2.8 _ augmented by Pigments 3, Repro 1-5, Vital Plus, Spire, Massive X.

Endless pondering re. main benefits of adding Falcon to existing softsynth tools. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> So many supportive comments by Falcon users .... not getting much else, yet.
> Challenged already by Omni v2.8 _ augmented by Pigments 3, Repro 1-5, Vital Plus, Spire, Massive X.
> 
> Endless pondering re. main benefits of adding Falcon to existing softsynth tools. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Omni is one hell of a platform, especially given the augmentations you also have Sos. Plus I know you have the HalionSonic Sample Fuel stuff as well. You can stop pondering: you’re good! Noone “needs” Falcon with that lineup.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Omni is one hell of a platform, especially given the augmentations you also have Sos. Plus I know you have the HalionSonic Sample Fuel stuff as well. You can stop pondering: you’re good! Noone “needs” Falcon with that lineup.


Contrarywise... Why take the Omnibus, when you can fly with a Falcon?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 1, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Contrarywise... Why take the Omnibus, when you can fly with a Falcon?


Flying with Falcon sounds wondrous _ _but_ Omnibus came with 'Express to Andromeda' nonstop pass ! 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## cedricm (Jun 1, 2022)

Still on a diet, but I could see myself grabbing it on black Friday or Christmas.


----------



## Scottyb (Jun 1, 2022)

Anyone else having UVI Portal Probs?


----------



## Scottyb (Jun 1, 2022)

Oh, they appear to be down. Nothing to see here.....


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 3, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Don't mind me. I'm just having fun calling out the snake oil when I see it.



I'm using it for a mockup of Sandstorm by Darude.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 4, 2022)

Sorry, but This is surely a PASS for Muziksculp. 

Garbage In --> Garbage Out.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2022)

This one is for the Temme’s I guess


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2022)

But honestly, you’d be surprised about the actual quality of the input; by no means garbage. This thing SLAYS BT Polaris for instance.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Sorry, but This is surely a PASS for Muziksculp.
> 
> Garbage In --> Garbage Out.



But "you can never have enough string libraries", right?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> But honestly, you’d be surprised about the actual quality of the input; by no means garbage. This thing SLAYS BT Polaris for instance.



Not to mention Spitfire's GUI's can't hold a candle to UVI's.


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 4, 2022)

Okay I have Polaris and it's okay so I should get this one? How about versus output analog strings brass and winds?


----------



## cedricm (Jun 4, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> So many supportive comments by Falcon users .... not getting much else, yet.
> Challenged already by Omni v2.8 _ augmented by Pigments 3, Repro 1-5, Vital Plus, Spire, Massive X.
> 
> Endless pondering re. main benefits of adding Falcon to existing softsynth tools. 🤷🏻‍♂️


I see at least 3 reasons: the very deep, very flexible architecture - if you like programming your own presets, the effects, and some of the interesting scripts. But yes, with all your synths you already have many many hours of fun in front of you.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## sostenuto (Jun 4, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I see at least 3 reasons: the very deep, very flexible architecture - if you like programming your own presets, the effects, and some of the interesting scripts. But yes, with all your synths you already have many many hours of fun in front of you.


THX for relevant comments ! 
..... do not " like programming xxxx own presets, the effects, and some of the interesting scripts ". Lean heavily on provider + top 3rd Pty presets / expansions to get close to desired results. 
At this late stage _ solely interested in top-tier, proven choices _ as any will require notable time and effort to learn and appreciate.

Recent considerations include Generate ( too niche ? ), Phase Plant ( challenging; limited expansions todate ), Zebra 2 / Dark Zebra ( very late in game now _ maybe Zebra 3 ? ),
HALion 6 ( slowly coming into focus via Sample Fuel libs ), Falcon  ( intriguing _ no way to explore prior to > $350. ).

Falcon may well be the most impressive path forward, yet so tough to reach point of confidence without trial/demo.
Many hours of fun 'in front of me' _ massive hours of fun just past ! 🤗


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

UVI Focus - Behind-the-scenes of Augmented Orchestra - UVI







www.uvi.net


----------



## Macrawn (Jun 5, 2022)

I bought this instrument. Played with it a little bit not enough to fully get my head around it.

I'm no Falcon expert but usually UVI "locks" out their instruments so you can't mess with them in falcon. Drone is an example of this. You try and edit drone in falcon and you can't. This instrument doesn't have that restriction which is very nice. So I can put anything I want from falcon on it and modulate it. That's pretty sweet. Actually I don't understand why they lock out some of their instruments in the first place. 

I know people are really picky about orchestra sounds. I think their samples are good. 

I like the engine. It is one of those 4 core engines like quadra plus Falcon power if you have it.

I will say the big thing I wish it had was the randomization options that Sample Logic has for Symphonic AI. It is so nice to randomize things in Symphonic AI until you start getting something that sounds cool and then you can start tweaking and narrowing it down. That is a HUGE advantage that engine has. You can randomize the sounds, fx, arps everything, or only a few things.

I think it's the way I like to work with these kinds of instruments. I usually just make presets of really interesting sounds. Then they work their ways into songs. Sometimes I make a song around the interesting preset I came up with.

Setting that aside I think most people know if this is their kind of thing or not. Seems like there is some added value if you own Falcon. I've wanted to be able to have access to good orchestra sounds inside of Falcon that I can use in other presets so this is a huge bonus for me.

200 bucks seems like a fair price comparing it to other libraries you can get for $200 bucks. You are getting a lot more content than the Quadra banks just in the ensembles.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> That's it.


If you say so. Okay, that’s it folks. Mods, please close the thread, the verdict is in.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

Given that the demos of Heavyocity's hybrid libraries don't sound good to me I think there could be differences of taste!

Who'd 've thunk?!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Rubbish. Just delete this thread and get it over with.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Rubbish. Just delete this thread and get it over with.


Sorry he got under your skin, Temme. I think overall the community sees value in this thread. Don't let one person ruin it.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Jun 5, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Sorry he got under your skin, Temme. I think overall the community sees value in this thread. Don't let one person ruin it.


Agreed! This thread is interesting. I'm following it avidly in order to make my mind about Augmented Orchestra.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

By all means, don’t let anybody stop you. FWIW, my taste in libraries seems to be so utterly dis-aligned with the rest of humanity I think I’m kind of done here myself. I also already made my mind up and bought the instrument, so there’s that. Now I’ll just wait for Pacific and Infinite to drop. Proceed.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 5, 2022)

I’m liking the library so far especially in that it really invites customization.


----------



## danielh02 (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm no professional composer, so...

I really like the library, way more than I thought I would. There's a ton of presets, but even if you're not a preset person, it's a great way to see what the library (and Falcon in general) can do.

I wouldn't look at this as an orchestral library with synth overlays, but rather a synth library with orchestral overlays. You're not going to get Spitfire quality in the orchestral instruments themselves (and certainly not for $199). But you do get a number ways to combine synth, modeled instruments, etc. in very unique ways. And the modulation is well thought out without being overly-complicated.

Maybe the name is misleading. Instead of "Augmented Orchestra" maybe is should be "Orchestral Seasoned" or something...

-Dan


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> By all means, don’t let anybody stop you. FWIW, my taste in libraries seems to be so utterly dis-aligned with the rest of humanity I think I’m kind of done here myself.


Request to quit VI-C denied. We like you too much around here.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> By all means, don’t let anybody stop you. FWIW, my taste in libraries seems to be so utterly dis-aligned with the rest of humanity I think I’m kind of done here myself. I also already made my mind up and bought the instrument, so there’s that. Now I’ll just wait for Pacific and Infinite to drop. Proceed.


That's the best sort of taste to have.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 5, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Request to quit VI-C denied. We like you too much around here.



I concur! To quote Robert Fripp quoting JG Bennett: "It is impossible to achieve the aim without suffering."


----------



## easyrider (Jun 5, 2022)

Any sound is subjective. I couldn’t care less If people liked or disliked a sound, Opinions are fine but all that matters at the end of the day is what comes out of the speakers.

If the sound inspires creativity that’s all that matters. 

Cork sniffers are a funny bunch 🤣


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 5, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Any sound is subjective. I couldn’t care less If people liked or disliked a sound, Opinions are fine but all that matters at the end of the day is what comes out of the speakers.
> 
> If the sound inspires creativity that’s all that matters.
> 
> Cork sniffers are a funny bunch 🤣


🤪  ..... 👃🏻  _sniff__, sniff, __sniff_


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 5, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Cork sniffers are a funny bunch 🤣



Not to mention rosin huffers. 😎


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> I concur! To quote Robert Fripp quoting JG Bennett: "It is impossible to achieve the aim without suffering."


I haven't been able to find anywhere that J G Bennett said or wrote that. Which doesn't mean he didn't. But it is certainly true if achievement of the aim includes suffering. And it is also certainly true if it is to be human doing the achieving; since no human is without suffering. A connection between achieving aims and suffering? If you are prepared to define the terms to make it come out true... then, yes. Otherwise... then otherwise.

On the plus side, Robert Fripp does play the guitar well.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Any sound is subjective. I couldn’t care less If people liked or disliked a sound, Opinions are fine but all that matters at the end of the day is what comes out of the speakers.
> 
> If the sound inspires creativity that’s all that matters.
> 
> Cork sniffers are a funny bunch 🤣


Well, it can't both be subjective and come out of speakers!

But I'm guessing you weren't talking about the metaphysics of secondary qualities.

Sorry, my head isn't on straight. I'll go and sit in the corner.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 5, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Not to mention rosin huffers. 😎




Cork sniffer,rosin huffers you all are misguided amateurs I save my sniffing abilities for more noble pursuits as always I always suggest : AIM LOWER! 👃


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I haven't been able to find anywhere that J G Bennett said or wrote that. Which doesn't mean he didn't. But it is certainly true if achievement of the aim includes suffering. And it is also certainly true if it is to be human doing the achieving; since no human is without suffering. A connection between achieving aims and suffering? If you are prepared to define the terms to make it come out true... then, yes. Otherwise... then otherwise.
> 
> On the plus side, Robert Fripp does play the guitar well.




The power of JG Bennett's voice compels you!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Not to mention rosin huffers. 😎


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> The power of JG Bennett's voice compels you!



I hear a voice. J. G. Bennett's?

I'm just seeking enlightenment here. No big thing!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

From what I can find, this has been attributed to Bennett's inviews with Shivapuri Baba. But I can't find that being said; and certainly not by Shivapuri Baba who took the line that suffering and joy are both distractions to seeking enlightenment. But, who knows - suffering is definitely discussed in those interviews.

I'd think it more likely to come from somewhere else.

None of which helps bring good cheer or get us closer the heart of the matter - which is that Augmented Orchestra appeals to some of us, and interests even more of us; and that @doctoremmet can come and go as he pleases, but it would please all of us if he didn't go.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Cork sniffer,rosin huffers you all are misguided amateurs I save my sniffing abilities for more noble pursuits as always I always suggest : AIM LOWER! 👃


🤣 ...... reminds of ancient joke ..... _punch line_ ( in DEEP voice ..... ' I LUV YOU '


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 5, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> 🤣 ...... reminds of ancient joke ..... _punch line_ ( in DEEP voice ..... ' I LUV YOU '




😱


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> 🤣 ...... reminds of ancient joke ..... _punch line_ ( in DEEP voice ..... ' I LUV YOU '


The horror!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Peter Murphy said it best (hey, as long as we’re invoking Bennett)



Socrates Pythagoras
Yin and bloody Yang 
Hatha Yoga, Omm 
Bennett, Gurdjieff, Jesus 
Old Testament and New
Libraries full of keys 
Libraries full of keys
Bennett, Gurdjieff, Jesus 
Bennett, Gurdjieff, Jesus

Besides, I ain’t quitting. Just done with humanity, but what can one do.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The horror!




Agreed what a waste of time!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Agreed what a waste of time!


But what else are you going to do with time?

"Spend time like a miser spends money, and you'll miss all the good TV." Socrates. (I made that one up, but I'm had to attribute it to someone.)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Peter Murphy said it best (hey, as long as we’re invoking Bennett)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice voice. But, oh, what a cheerful topic, and on a Sunday too!


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But what else are you going to do with time?
> 
> "Spend time like a miser spends money, and you'll miss all the good TV." Socrates. (I made that one up, but I'm had to attribute it to someone.)




Why not take credit when credit is due? 

"Spend time like a miser spends money, and you'll miss all the good TV." Beeyonce
[/QUOTE]


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Here’s that same voice, singing about a Rote Armee Fraktion couple killing a colonel, in his West German home. He could have been a doctor in a soft easy chair, instead he chose three stars and territorial affairs.

I figured you’d appreciate a slightly lighter theme than all that talk about religion and philosophy.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Here’s that same voice, singing about a Rote Armee Fraktion couple killing a colonel, in his West German home. He could have been a doctor in a soft easy chair, instead he chose three stars and territorial affairs.
> 
> I figured you’d appreciate a slightly lighter theme than all that talk about religion and philosophy.





Dearest Doctor,

Please don’t forget the sniffing!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Dearest Doctor


Funniest song by the Stones. Love it.


----------



## DoubleTap (Jun 5, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Not to mention rosin huffers. 😎



All this talk of Rosin reminds me of that famous song by String.

Rosin.
You don't have to brush that string tonight.
or legato for money
You don't care if it's wrong or if it's right.
Rosin.
You don't have to play forte senza vib
Rosin.
You don't have to play forte senza vib

etc


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

Can we return to the 'delete this thread' plea now? I think we may need help!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Cork sniffer,rosin huffers you all are misguided amateurs I save my sniffing abilities for more noble pursuits as always I always suggest : AIM LOWER! 👃


Aim lower? Like the legato police?


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 5, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Aim lower? Like the legato police?




No maybe you can find a shower obsessed deviant who would be happy to show you how to aim lower……….


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> No maybe you can find a shower obsessed deviant who would be happy to show you how to aim lower……….


See y'all! (I'm going to take a shower...)


----------



## DoubleTap (Jun 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>




Actually this is the best video I've seen on this because it demonstrates you really can get into the details of the layers to muck around with the sounds. Which is exactly what it all needs.

Sorry for being serious there, as you were.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> All this talk of Rosin reminds me of that famous song by String.
> 
> Rosin.
> You don't have to brush that string tonight.
> ...


Hey! This actually made me smile. First time today. Thanks for doing that. Fucking depression’s not fun today.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Nice voice. But, oh, what a cheerful topic, and on a Sunday too!



So you're more EMO than Goth, eh? 

On a side note, Murphy is a master of microphone technique.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> So you're more EMO than Goth, eh?
> 
> On a side note, Murphy is a master of microphone technique.


The man sometimes sings Bela Lugosi hanging upside down like a bat


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

This could be my favourite song of all time


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> On the plus side, Robert Fripp does play the guitar well.



Not only an absolutely brilliant and unique guitarist, Fripp's a musical genius. Behold...


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 5, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Not only an absolutely brilliant and unique guitarist, Fripp's a musical genius.




Agree 100% about Robert Fripp he’s a generational talent.

What I do find beyond odd is the revolting videos he’s been releasing with his wife. 😱

I nominate him for HUSBAND OF THE YEAR!

It just seems so out of place for Fripp.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> No maybe you can find a shower obsessed deviant who would be happy to show you how to aim lower……….


I had to put up with 4 years of non-stop news coverage of Donny Two Scoops. I'd like to opt out of this experience.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 5, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I had to put up with 4 years of non-stop news coverage of Donny Two Scoops. I'd like to opt out of this experience.




Now I’m trembling ,sweating profusely and getting dry heaves……. There’s a way to aim really low and not go totally into the gutter. 


summoning Bee!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Now I’m trembling ,sweating profusely and getting dry heaves……. There’s a way to aim really low and not go totally into the gutter.
> 
> 
> summoning Bee!


Just breathe, just in and then out. Slowly, but remember to keep repeating the process.

Then play some synthy sounds made from orchestral samples. You'll be fine. Ish.


----------



## DoubleTap (Jun 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Hey! This actually made me smile. First time today. Thanks for doing that. Fucking depression’s not fun today.


Glad to hear it. I'd say that I aim to please, but that would overstate my ambitions. Stay strong!


----------



## PeterN (Jun 7, 2022)

There's a trailer for this orchestral library, where all musicians walk on stage with UVI t-shirts, you see them record the sessions, and staff sit next to the fallos shooting space shuttle table (ie. mixing table). 

Anyways.

That's really nice. By showing this, there is a unique authenticity over this library. With some other libraries we never know what they ripped off - or if the same recording sessions is tweaked 4th time for "brand new library". I guess I could buy this library simply bcs of its authenticity.

Well done! Watermark proofed!


----------



## mrfuzztone (Jun 8, 2022)

What the heck. Got it.
The hybrid sounds are cool. Good enough for me. I don't need to earn a living or have a reputation as a critic.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 8, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> It's all fun and games until you wake up in a ditch in another country; naked and covered in baby oil with no memory of how you got there outside of the lingering notes of a synth/hybrid staccato cluster stab on repeat.


sounds like a typical Tuesday night for me...


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 8, 2022)

I bought it because I have more money than brains... 

It's like Samplelogic and Heavyocity had a love child... and sampled it with only 1 mic position


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 11, 2022)

Last day of Intro today? So what is the experience people are having?


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 12, 2022)

Ehh fell off the wagon and snagged it. Memorizing! Don't have anything quite like it. Deep brass patch takes me to every planet space movie I have ever head. Holst like. Mod wheel makes it much much more.


----------



## Audioflamingo (Jun 13, 2022)

Damn it. I fell for it again.

Well, it's downloading. We'll see.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 13, 2022)

dpasdernick said:


> I bought it because I have more money than brains...
> 
> It's like Samplelogic and Heavyocity had a love child... and sampled it with only 1 mic position


I haven't seen any real reviews for AO yet which is odd for a new UVI release. Virtually no buzz whatsoever. Grumpy Moustache Man (VT) is sponsored by UVI so he doesn't count. Based upon what I've heard Symphonic Destruction, arguably the closest competition, pushes the envelope much further and sounds better overall. As you would expect from HY, bombastic sounds are incredible. Minimally processed traditional sounds, strings for instance, sound far more convincing to me too. SD is 26.71 GB vs AO's 17.53 GB's btw. Of course I don't need either one. Neither do you. You're welcome.


----------



## Br0Haha (Jun 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Dude, you are crazy! Soylent Green tastes... like what it is.


Pipple?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 15, 2022)

Br0Haha said:


> Pipple?


Exactly!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>




I thought you'd made your own video for a minute!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2022)

I might at some point. But it usually takes an awful lot of work because I am not particularly well versed in video editing. I did get to use Augmented Orchestra last week and I am very impressed by it. I made a lovely woodwind patch in minutes. That little harmonizer option is the star of the show for me.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I might at some point. But it usually takes an awful lot of work because I am not particularly well versed in video editing. I did get to use Augmented Orchestra last week and I am very impressed by it. I made a lovely woodwind patch in minutes. That little harmonizer option is the star of the show for me.


Video editing is time consuming - hence all those recorded live streams!

I'm glad the library is working out for you.


----------



## venustheory (Jun 18, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Venus Theory's demo was intriguing and had me excited up until...the arpeggiator. What a letdown; such a promising, deep instrument encumbered with a flaccid, anemic arpeggiator lacking in basics like octaves and random direction.


Worth mentioning - in Workstation you can just use the regular 'Arp' tab to create more complex arp patterns with octave/more mode controls. 

This does limit you to a single arp rather than dual mode but it is possible to do some more spicy stuff there. 

As well, although it doesn't have more directional modes, the 'phraser' can also be used as an arpeggiator with some more interesting twists.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2022)

venustheory said:


> Worth mentioning - in Workstation you can just use the regular 'Arp' tab to create more complex arp patterns with octave/more mode controls.
> 
> This does limit you to a single arp rather than dual mode but it is possible to do some more spicy stuff there.
> 
> As well, although it doesn't have more directional modes, the 'phraser' can also be used as an arpeggiator with some more interesting twists.


It is an honour to finally see you here Cameron.

❤️


----------



## venustheory (Jun 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It is an honour to finally see you here Cameron.
> 
> ❤️


Been creeping for a long while but finally made an account a little while ago as I figured I should haha. Glad to be a non-lurker now and among the folks who have taught me so much over the years here.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 18, 2022)

venustheory said:


> Been creeping for a long while but finally made an account a little while ago as I figured I should haha. Glad to be a non-lurker now and among the folks who have taught me so much over the years here.


Been meaning to post on one of your YT videos on how much I have been playing the new album.
I must have played it over ten times which is rare for me, especially due to how new it is.
A real gem to me.  

Of course the vids are much appreciated also.
But it's possibly unheard of for that to translate for me to such a deep appreciation of the "YT bloke's" album.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 18, 2022)

My two nephews have very deep, incredibly resonant voices, taking after my brother-in-law, their father.

Eveytime I hear Mr. Theory's mesmerising voice, I expect someone to start eating all of my snacks and drinking all of my sodas (translated from the British 'crisps and fizzy drinks').

But, yes, it is a delight to have Mr. Theory here! I've learned so much from him/you.

As for arps; unless the internal arp has special features, or the nature of the instrument requires a custom arp, I would always prefer to use an external one. And if I want different arps on different voices, I'll use multiple instances.

Where does Augmented Orchestra fall in this terrain? Is it one of those special arp-library relationships? It sound like it isn't.

Given that it can be used inside Falcon, and I have it, I'd be bound to end up using one of Falcon's sequencers instead of the usually more convenient options.

I'm not sure if or when I'd buy Augmented Orchestra; but it is definitely something I'd love to use someday. On some other thread, someone spoke of $39 as not being a big deal as it is hardly the difference between eating or not. Insert maniacal laughter gradually morphing (spectral - not mere volume fading) into sobbing followed by coughing.

I think this library is priced well; but for me, it is very much something for tomorrow rather than today. Fortunately, I have all I need for my work over the remainder of this year! (Synths, saturation, a guitar.)


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I hear a voice. J. G. Bennett's?
> 
> I'm just seeking enlightenment here. No big thing!


Yep, that's JG Bennett.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It is an honour to finally see you here Cameron.
> 
> ❤️



Still in Bauhaus mode, I initially misread "honour" as "horror". I suspect GMM might agree with the later.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2022)

Cameron is like a God in an alcove though


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Cameron is like a God in an alcove though



God drinks salted caramel flavored coffee? Who would have thunk?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> God drinks salted caramel flavored coffee? Who would have thunk?


Yesterday’s Gods are today’s buckeroonies mate. Didn’t get the memo did you?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 18, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> God drinks salted caramel flavored coffee? Who would have thunk?



The Devil drinks Kia-Ora. He says it's too orangey for crows.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yesterday’s Gods are today’s buckeroonies mate. Didn’t get the memo did you?


----------



## venustheory (Jun 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> My two nephews have very deep, incredibly resonant voices, taking after my brother-in-law, their father.
> 
> Eveytime I hear Mr. Theory's mesmerising voice, I expect someone to start eating all of my snacks and drinking all of my sodas (translated from the British 'crisps and fizzy drinks').
> 
> ...


Mr T is my father.

Glad to be of service though, didn't know so many folks here watched my channel but that's awesome. Learned a ton from VIC over the years.

As for the arp and such, I think to some degree it's just an arbitrary limit for the sake of usability. As pointed out you could certainly just use Falcon to design more complex sequences and patterns and whatnot and I would guess UVI considers this as well for those who want to get more advanced, so perhaps the ethos is to make the library/soundware a bit more straightforward 'as-is' in Workstation and the advanced users are advanced enough to likely have Falcon and an understanding of how to get under the hood to some degree to make something more complex.

In my mind Augmented Orchestra is more a solutionist product than a completionist product. If you need 'modern orchestral hybrid' it's great for that out of the box and deep enough to add your own twist to. It's not really a complete ultra deep dive no holes barred approach, but if you have Falcon it can be but of course YMMV based on the amount of time you have to invest in rolling your own 'thing' in Falcon with the library as a starting point.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 19, 2022)

venustheory said:


> Mr T is my father.
> 
> Glad to be of service though, didn't know so many folks here watched my channel but that's awesome. Learned a ton from VIC over the years.
> 
> ...


Cameron, fantastic summary. And yes, I am really happy to be able to read your analyses. It’s a bit like talking to Simeon about a piano sample, or listening to mister Clouser talking about his recording process. It has weight because we know you have legit skills.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 19, 2022)

venustheory said:


> Mr T is my father.
> 
> Glad to be of service though, didn't know so many folks here watched my channel but that's awesome. Learned a ton from VIC over the years.
> 
> ...


That all sounds very good. I like to get stuck into Falcon where I can; though I have a great deal to learn!

I'm glad to hear that you don't drink endless amounts of milk or need to be drugged to get onto planes...


----------



## Br0Haha (Jun 19, 2022)

Still knee deep in understanding this instrument, (not to be confused with a frog pond,) but Augmented Orchestra is ever so remarkable. Though not as 'out of the box' groovy as the Quadra instruments, it represents new direction, in terms of UVI instruments. (Proud to say, I own many).

I cannot speak to many of the comparisons ('it's like this, minus the that, plus the watchamacallit') Whatever product comparisons may apply: Just add Falcon. That says it all.

So glad I picked this up. Thrilled by the possibilities, even though I'm still at the surface scratching stage.

PS: If you picked this up and are raring for some immediate gratification, just head over to the Pulses section.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 7, 2022)

Been following this thread for a while and finally got it. Augmented Orchestra, I mean. Its pretty, pretty good. It actually “opens up” Falcon for me. Like a match made on Venus. And you rock, Cameron.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 13, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Been following this thread for a while and finally got it. Augmented Orchestra, I mean. Its pretty, pretty good. It actually “opens up” Falcon for me. Like a match made on Venus. And you rock, Cameron.


Cool ! 

I'm thinking about getting it. But not in a rush, I need to check it out carefully. 

What made you buy it besides the ability to further edit the content via Falcon ?


----------



## Fleer (Jul 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Cool !
> 
> I'm thinking about getting it. But not in a rush, I need to check it out carefully.
> 
> What made you buy it besides the ability to further edit the content via Falcon ?


People kept talking about Falcon how much better it is compared to Kontakt. And I already had some marvelous UVI compatible instruments like Ravenscroft and True Keys. Primarily, I’m a fan of these mixed orchestra-and-synth libraries from Arturia, Output and Heavyocity, so Augmented Orchestra seemed right up my alley. And it is


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2022)

Today UVI released a v1.1 update of their Augmented Orchestra



“Explore the new “Future” preset category, loaded with 100 newly designed patches focused on modern sound design, as well as 35 new source layers to use for your own patch design. Version 1.1 is a free update for existing users.”


----------



## Fleer (Sep 22, 2022)

Soundbytesmag has an interesting review out, comparing several “augmented” libraries. It’s free at http://soundbytesmag.net/


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 22, 2022)

And it's on sale for €199/$199 to celebrate!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 22, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> And it's on sale for €199/$199 to celebrate!


Remember to use the ANANAS €20 off voucher if you haven’t already.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## tritonely (Sep 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Remember to use the ANANAS €20 off voucher if you haven’t already.


Thanks for the reminder Doc, got a new toy to play with this weekend!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 24, 2022)

tritonely said:


> Thanks for the reminder Doc, got a new toy to play with this weekend!


Cool, glad to have been of help!

Tip: take any woodwind patch, or make one yourself with some single reeds and flutes in each of the four slots. Then tune them into a nice harmony with seconds and elevenths. Harmonic tension to the max and great source material for truly great hybrid pads. You’re in for a fun weekend indeed!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool, glad to have been of help!
> 
> Tip: take any woodwind patch, or make one yourself with some single reeds and flutes in each of the four slots. Then tune them into a nice harmony with seconds and elevenths. Harmonic tension to the max and great source material for truly great hybrid pads. You’re in for a fun weekend indeed!


Blimey, basically the beginnings of sus 2 and sus 4 chords. Very much my cup of tea!


----------



## tritonely (Sep 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool, glad to have been of help!
> 
> Tip: take any woodwind patch, or make one yourself with some single reeds and flutes in each of the four slots. Then tune them into a nice harmony with seconds and elevenths. Harmonic tension to the max and great source material for truly great hybrid pads. You’re in for a fun weekend indeed!


Wow thanks, very nice inspiration for my next projects!


----------



## Br0Haha (Sep 26, 2022)

I checked with UVI support about the prefixes and suffixes, since the manual doesn't indicate...

MW --> Modwheel
V --> Velocity
W --> Wheel (modwheel)
FF --> Fortissimo
SFZ --> Sforzando
1K --> To play with 1 key / note
Mx --> Mono
ST --> Stereo

BRS --> Brass
BSS --> Bass
KEY --> Keyboards 
LD --> Lead


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Blimey, basically the beginnings of sus 2 and sus 4 chords. Very much my cup of tea!



Are you a pinball wizard?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 26, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Are you a pinball wizard?


If only! I don't have supple wrists at all!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> If only! I don't have supple wrists at all!


I will refrain ………….


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 26, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I will refrain ………….


Marianne Faithful called. Her English may be broken however she still has a supple wrist.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 26, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I will refrain ………….


Oh, my giddy aunt! Oh, my days! (If I had any pearls, I'd clutch them; but I hate to think what you'd transmutate that into...)


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh, my giddy aunt! Oh, my days! (If I had any pearls, I'd clutch them; but I hate to think what you'd transmutate that into...)


I’m sure you will find something to clutch and I suspect you have learned to somehow compensate for your stiff wrists admirably! 😜


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 26, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I’m sure you will find something to clutch and I suspect you have learned to somehow compensate for your stiff wrists admirably! 😜


All I have to say to that is: Augmented Orchestra seems like a wonderful library and Falcon has a strange capacity to make samples sound powerful - for good and ill - so this is just the sort of library I'm glad to see UVI releasing.

I can do on topic.

(Edited to edit.)


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> All I have to say to that is: Augmented Strings seems like a wonderful library and Falcon has a strange capacity to make samples sound powerful - for good and ill - so this is just the sort of library I'm glad too see UVI releasing.
> 
> I can do on topic.


Are you OK?


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 26, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Are you OK?


Clearly a temporary lapse of reason. She'll Bee back to Abney Normal in no time.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 26, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Clearly a temporary lapse of reason. She'll Bee back to Abney Normal in no time.



Hammer to the head of the nail! Great reference!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 26, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Clearly a temporary lapse of reason. She'll Bee back to Abney Normal in no time.



Let’s hope so!
Bee trying to stay on topic is almost as alarming as it’s out of character.

OK Bee you will resume your shower privileges sometime in October. 🚿


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 26, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Let’s hope so!
> Bee trying to stay on topic is almost as alarming as it’s out of character.
> 
> OK Bee you will resume your shower privileges sometime in October. 🚿


Didn't you two co-star in "Secretary"?


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 26, 2022)

Secretary?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 26, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Didn't you two co-star in "Secretary"?


James Spader played my character. I was so close to being cast! But apparently he looked better in a tight dress than I do. The other part was played by Rachel Dawes. The second Rachel Dawes; apparently the first had no chemistry with Christian Bale; or sumfin.

I really don't know anything about those Marvel films...


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> James Spader played my character. I was so close to being cast! But apparently he looked better in a tight dress than I do. The other part was played by Rachel Dawes. The second Rachel Dawes; apparently the first had no chemistry with Christian Bale; or sumfin.
> 
> I really don't know anything about those Marvel films...


Au contraire! You looked marvelous in that dress.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> James Spader played my character. I was so close to being cast! But apparently he looked better in a tight dress than I do. The other part was played by Rachel Dawes. The second Rachel Dawes; apparently the first had no chemistry with Christian Bale; or sumfin.
> 
> I really don't know anything about those Marvel films...


Oh yeah now I remember that film.

@Alchemedia 


Believe it or not the film is quite tame compared to the sordid train wreck that Beatrice and I share.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 26, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Oh yeah now I remember that film.
> 
> @Alchemedia
> 
> ...


🍿


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 26, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> 🍿


I didn’t think of you as someone who likes to watch………..


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 26, 2022)

Hybrid orchestral music in general seem to be falling out of favour - or am I imagining that? perhaps it is more accurate to say that market has been flooded - but augmented acoustic samples have been very popular with developers this year. Although, since those are releases, they may be responding to trends that are a year or so old.

*Ahem*


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 26, 2022)

Beetrice my Dear,
what is this “tag team” @Alchemedia keeps mentioning?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 26, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Beetrice my Dear,
> what is this “tag team” @Alchemedia keeps mentioning?


Ladies night only, I'm afraid.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 26, 2022)

That’s cold you’re going to break his ❤️ and monocle in one fell swoop?


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 26, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I didn’t think of you as someone who likes to watch………..


Indeed, you are correct. I prefer to direct. Why beat around the bush?


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 26, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> That’s cold you’re going to break his ❤️ and monocle in one fell swoop?


Luckily, I still have one good eye! 🧐


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Ryuichi Sakamoto's "Solari".


----------



## danielh02 (Sep 27, 2022)

Is anyone having issues with patches with missing samples in the new "Future" category? When loading the patch "Flochette" I get errors load errors on the Transient Noise wav samples...

Dan


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 27, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> Is anyone having issues with patches with missing samples in the new "Future" category? When loading the patch "Flochette" I get errors load errors on the Transient Noise wav samples...
> 
> Dan


Yes, good catch!






Check your UVI Portal though, there is an update for Augmented Orchestra (1.1.1) that fixes this:


----------



## danielh02 (Sep 28, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Yes, good catch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Also saw that Voklm has an update with new presets as well. Kudos to UVI for adding free content to existing libraries!

Dan


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 28, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> Thanks for this. Also saw that Voklm has an update with new presets as well. Kudos to UVI for adding free content to existing libraries!
> 
> Dan


Interesting. I have Voklm but had heard about that - no email. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## danielh02 (Sep 28, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Interesting. I have Voklm but had heard about that - no email. Thanks for sharing!


I know - I wouldn't have known it either but for the fact that I ran the UVI updater for Augmented Orchestra. Haven't listened to the new patches yet...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 28, 2022)

danielh02 said:


> I know - I wouldn't have known it either but for the fact that I ran the UVI updater for Augmented Orchestra. Haven't listed to the new patches yet...


Well, thanks to you I took a look at the portal and saw that I was behind on updates for Workstation, Falcon, Falcon Library, Shade as well as Voklm. So, a bit of a bonanza for me. I'll probably never notice the difference in most cases, of course...


----------



## Fleer (Sep 28, 2022)

Voklm looks (and sounds) pretty pretty good. Got to get that one.


----------

